# pets!! talk about them here



## Buddy (Nov 22, 2006)

send pictures of ur pets and talk about them Buddy is in my avatar he is 4 years old and is going to be a father very soon and Buddy is a male 
Flo is the one in the picture she is about 5 months old she is a Female and she is a Minature Pinsher oh and Buddy is a Golden Retriever


----------



## ilovemychihuahua (Oct 8, 2006)

Is Flo the mom of your soon to be pups?


----------



## Buddy (Nov 22, 2006)

no she lives in Poland cuz i couldnt take her to Ohio but she might have them in a year or so oh and Buddy is ganna be the Father of baby Golden retrieers and i might get to keep one well if i prove to take care of dogs


----------



## ilovemychihuahua (Oct 8, 2006)

Oh!!! You know, when I think Buddy, i think of the dog in the movie Air-Bid.


----------



## Buddy (Nov 22, 2006)

i know and i thought of the name Buddy for well my dog Buddy lol


----------



## Buddy (Nov 22, 2006)

comeon someone share there pets here dogs cats parrokets anything


----------



## ilovemychihuahua (Oct 8, 2006)

Um... I have 3 parakeets,1 cocktail,2 doves, 2 Guinea Pigs, 4 Dogs, And 2 fish.Is that enough?


----------



## Buddy (Nov 22, 2006)

lol now thats alot of pets


----------



## ilovemychihuahua (Oct 8, 2006)

*Yep...*



Buddy said:


> lol now thats alot of pets


It sure is.


----------



## Buddy (Nov 22, 2006)

ill b back in like 5 mines i g2 do some chores for my dog


----------



## ilovemychihuahua (Oct 8, 2006)

*Like what?*



Buddy said:


> ill b back in like 5 mines i g2 do some chores for my dog


Pick up...... Tootsie Rolls(doggy's buisness)?


----------



## Buddy (Nov 22, 2006)

nope well i was ganna do that but my mom already did it so i brushed Buddys fur


----------

